# Picked up on Saturday my thoughts after 500 miles



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Morning Folks,

Well after a train journey which started at 05:30 from Stirling i managed to arrive at Middlehurst at 10:00 to pick up my new Storm White car on Saturday.

I thought i would take the time to write a few words about my first impressions.

I am extremely lucky in that i have been fortunate enough to be able to have driven some nice pieces of metal round some of the UK's best tracks including Silverstone etc.

This ranges from the new Lambo LP 560-4, my own M3 CSL and 997 TT and my daily drivers the new M3/M5.

I am also a bike man - Ducati and love top end speed am am officially in the 200 club so have a true sense of what "really fast" feels like

How does the car compare?

Quite simply it doesn't, it blows my mind and no this is not "New owner blinkers" this car is outstanding and i do not use those words lightly!

I spent the weekend driving some of the finest roads in the Country around Central Scotland, up to Glencoe, out the "Hillfoots roads" running the back way from Stirling to Kinross and i even went up to Knockhill to watch the bike racing. A fantastic mix of A and B roads with some lovely twisties and changes in elevation.

So what are my impressions?

Well firstly the car is deceptively quick, i am "trying" my best to keep it below 3.5k RPM it just soaks up the miles with ease, it is planted and gives loads of confidence. 

On the motorway on the way home it was showing a 420 mile tank range in auto sat on cruise at 80 MPH (Reading actual of 75 on the road angel) I couldn't believe it, that is very good fuel economy, but that soon changed when i went B road cruising 

With the car in comfort mode as per the running in procedure the car felt quite "skittish" over major bumps when making "steady progress" down the B Roads, i am sure this will stiffen up when in R Mode. I suppose it is what you are use to but the drive actually felt quite comfortable on the motorway drive, i know some folks have commented on the ride softening somewhat with time when the suspension settles which is what they were looking for. I suppose it depends what car you have come from but to me the suspension in comfort seems fine and not too harsh at all.

Temperature inside the cabin is 1 thing which really surprised me, having a white car and not been the warmest weekend in the world i was really surprised how hot the interior got. I had the fans (minus AC) on full pelt both sides at 16 Degrees but had to admit defeat and put the AC on, the interior was just too uncomfortable without it. 

The attention the car gets is quite strange, you can't peg it down to one age group or "type" of people, everyone from the young team to the oldies can't help but look at the car. I have had some interesting moments already where people take 2 or 3 trips round a round about to see the car, idiots banging up the inside of me to take photos on the motorway and the cool biker who pulled up alongside and gave the "were not worthy" sign before popping his R1 onto the back wheel (at about 75 MPH) and heading off into the distance. And yeah it did take all of my self control not to try and follow him........

The car gets the "right" type of attention people don't seem to be looking going "twat" it seems to be more of an admiration to the car the design and the shape and what Nissan have achieved.

Bad points yeah sadly there are a few but hey lets keep the review in balance and put them into print.

The sound from the transmission at idle is like the dry clutch on my Ducati, i wonder how many times people will say "that sounds rough mate" oh if only i had a pound for every time........i am sure after the optimisation it will sound healthier.

The car is just too quiet, it needs a little rip from the back end, just a little something which reminds you of exactly what it is capable of, plans a foot for this of course.

Difference in colour from the main body work to the lower sections both front and rear is noticeable - would be interested to hear what others with Storm White cars have done about this, going to mention it this morning to my HPC, probably just due to the different materials used?

The car has 3 distinct personalities in my eyes.

Motorway cruiser - the 245 miles of motorway from St Helens back to Sunny Jock land were a pleasure

B Road warrior - So smooth and fast for such a big car it just does not seem "right"

Track tool - For those who want to really explore it's potential without ending up being "Big Leroy's" play thing in jail for speeding the track is the best place for it and a chance to really explore it's ability.

It ticks ALL of the boxes, the kids get in the back, the shopping goes in the boot and it would absolutely destroy most things on the road/track.

Now i must go off to take the wife to work (Haven't done it in years but an excuse to get out in the car) i also need to nip to the chemist and get some pain killers, i have a really strange sore face from smiling constantly since Saturday, it has been diagnosed as "GT-R Jaw" by NHS 24 

2 words to sum the car up.

"Simply outstanding"

Pics alongside my mates car to follow if i can get them to load up.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Great write up Scotty.

I think you've summed up my last 2k miles with my lil beast.

You'll need botox on that face when you start getting past 3.5k!

Enjoy!


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

Excellent write up. Welcome, good luck with the cleaning regime!


----------



## Paul_F (Jul 13, 2009)

Think I saw you this morning coming into Stirling? At Morrisons round-about. I was in the black Civic Type R infront.

Been browsing around these forums for almost 2 weeks daily. So glad to have seen one now.

Hopefully I can get my order in next year.

Car looks amazing btw. :smokin:


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Great write up.

Personally, I think if you swapped wheels with your mate both cars would look better. That's what I did...all personal taste of course...


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Great write up. I thought you had a "scotty" related number plate though.
As for the attention, it's great. I've lost count of the thumbs up, photos, people mouthing "WOW" etc. Every time I stop I get at least one person (the record is 10!) coming over to chat about it.
Great car that doesn't get the "what a twat" looks that you endure with a Ferrari or the likes.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

ScottyB said:


> On the motorway on the way home it was showing a 420 mile tank range in auto sat on cruise at 80 MPH (Reading actual of 75 on the road angel) I couldn't believe it, that is very good fuel economy, but that soon changed when i went B road cruising


That made me smile!

Can't wait for mine! Good write up there mate - seems likes you are pleased with it then


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

_shaun_ said:


> That made me smile!
> 
> Can't wait for mine! Good write up there mate - seems likes you are pleased with it then


off the beans, it is pretty good, all things considered.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> off the beans, it is pretty good, all things considered.


Agreed - nearly 300 miles around Cambridgeshire on Saturday, and averaged around 26mpg for the majority of it... then found a few empty fen roads and ruined my average


----------



## alastairw (Sep 19, 2008)

I could not agree with your write up more... I have had mine for 2 weeks and just had the optimisation done. You will notice a difference. The car is epic and draws so much positive attention (unlike the Porsche I had!).

BTW, I agree with your concern over the colour on the bumpers compared to the metal work. In certain lights they definately look different. I have not discussed with my HPC yet - if you decide to let me know how you get on.

Enjoy.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Great write up Scotty.
> 
> I think you've summed up my last 2k miles with my lil beast.
> 
> ...



Bottox Charlie? I will need more than that mate, i feel like an extra out of a toothpaste advert, i keep catching myself with a really "hollywood grin" on my puss..........

Brilliant feeling :chuckle:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Paul_F said:


> Think I saw you this morning coming into Stirling? At Morrisons round-about. I was in the black Civic Type R infront.
> 
> Been browsing around these forums for almost 2 weeks daily. So glad to have seen one now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul,

Yes that was me mate, taking the wife to her work heading down the new cinema road into Stirling the back way.

Give me a wave next time mate........

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

clint thrust said:


> Great write up. I thought you had a "scotty" related number plate though.
> As for the attention, it's great. I've lost count of the thumbs up, photos, people mouthing "WOW" etc. Every time I stop I get at least one person (the record is 10!) coming over to chat about it.
> Great car that doesn't get the "what a twat" looks that you endure with a Ferrari or the likes.


Thanks Clint,

Yes i have my plate mate SC07 GTR, if Middlehurst had processed the car with my plate on it would have delayed things by a few days (I forgot to post my V750 document down to them) so i am just waiting for my V5 to come through and i will head to Dundee and sit for a few hours and get it changed over.

Yeah the people mouthing stuff is funny, i need to practice my lip reading......


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

alastairw said:


> I could not agree with your write up more... I have had mine for 2 weeks and just had the optimisation done. You will notice a difference. The car is epic and draws so much positive attention (unlike the Porsche I had!).
> 
> BTW, I agree with your concern over the colour on the bumpers compared to the metal work. In certain lights they definately look different. I have not discussed with my HPC yet - if you decide to let me know how you get on.
> 
> Enjoy.


Just spoke to Andy Middlehurst they have a similar issue with the colour difference on their car, they are going to have a look when it is in for the 1200 mile service Alastair, will keep you posted on what solution we come up with.

The issue we are going to have with the pearl paint is if we want to do the job properly it would mean a full feathering job into the front wing to match it in, same with the back, may cause problems at a later date with people thinking it has been in a prang??

Regards

Scottyb


----------



## Paul_F (Jul 13, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> Thanks Paul,
> 
> Yes that was me mate, taking the wife to her work heading down the new cinema road into Stirling the back way.
> 
> ...


It was one of those moments when your brain doesn't really realise what it's seen.

Glanced in the rear view mirror, 2 seconds later thought "thats a flipping GTR!", looked back again and then pretty much went crazy going "oh my god, oh my god" for like the whole time I could see your car so didn't really have time to wave. :bowdown1:

Its also funny you mentioned that people have gone around rount-abouts a few times to see your car because I almost did that. At least I know I'm not that crazy.


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

Great write-up! Makes my Nov 1st delivery date seem sooooooo far away!

I'd convinced myself that Storm White was definitely the best choice (in Black Edition trim) ... now you've gone and got me thinking again!?! Is the panel mismatch that bad? I'm popping down to see Westover's demo as that's Storm White too. As you mentioned, it's undoubtedly down to base material differences; are other colours less likely to show this mismatch?


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice write-up Scotty - I'm loving the "multiple personalities" that the car has. It's really easy to live with around town and crusing on the motorway... but all the time you can sense the caged animal inside, desprate to be unleashed on a decent A/B road


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Pie-Man said:


> Great write-up! Makes my Nov 1st delivery date seem sooooooo far away!
> 
> I'd convinced myself that Storm White was definitely the best choice (in Black Edition trim) ... now you've gone and got me thinking again!?! Is the panel mismatch that bad? I'm popping down to see Westover's demo as that's Storm White too. As you mentioned, it's undoubtedly down to base material differences; are other colours less likely to show this mismatch?


Hi Pieman,

The colour difference is a really strange one, i will be 100% honest, when i picked the car up i never noticed it.

It really depends on the light conditions, when it is really bright it does not seem as bad.

It tends to stand out a hell of a lot more when it is very dull and the bottom sections look an almost cream colour compared to the rest of the car.

I have not had a close look at any other colours but i will do to see if they are as bad (I doubt it to be honest)

Well worth seeing a Storm in the flesh to see if you are happy to live with it (I am)

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> Hi Pieman,
> 
> The colour difference is a really strange one, i will be 100% honest, when i picked the car up i never noticed it.
> 
> ...


my storm white has this bumper thing going on also :chuckle:.after another few hundred miles you will forget about it trust me


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

small price to pay for the beast in white :chuckle:it's easy to live with .


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Paul_F said:


> It was one of those moments when your brain doesn't really realise what it's seen.
> 
> Glanced in the rear view mirror, 2 seconds later thought "thats a flipping GTR!", looked back again and then pretty much went crazy going "oh my god, oh my god" for like the whole time I could see your car so didn't really have time to wave. :bowdown1:
> 
> Its also funny you mentioned that people have gone around rount-abouts a few times to see your car because I almost did that. At least I know I'm not that crazy.


Brilliant Paul!

My wee boy aged 9 saw your Type R yesterday (He loves them!!!) he is so funny we have started a new game of how many people look at the car/show a reaction when they see it.

We set a new record yesterday from Tullibody to Stirling - For those guys not local to us that is about 4 miles maximum. I was heading into Menzies BMW to let my mate see the car.

13 people nearly broke their necks to get a look at the car.

I am just waiting on the wee man wanting a pound for every "Neck breaker" as we are now calling them.......


----------



## Paul_F (Jul 13, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> Brilliant Paul!
> 
> My wee boy aged 9 saw your Type R yesterday (He loves them!!!) he is so funny we have started a new game of how many people look at the car/show a reaction when they see it.
> 
> ...


Most of that journey doesn't have pavement beside it either. 

I actually saw you again this morning, I was heading from Cambus (just moved into a new house on Friday) and saw you at the double round-about outside Tullibody up ahead. Put my foot down to try and catch you up but by the time I got onto the main road you were overtaking some cars and there were quite a few inbetween.

If I see your car every day, you might end up spoiling it for me so go into town at a different time please


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Paul_F said:


> Most of that journey doesn't have pavement beside it either.
> 
> I actually saw you again this morning, I was heading from Cambus (just moved into a new house on Friday) and saw you at the double round-about outside Tullibody up ahead. Put my foot down to try and catch you up but by the time I got onto the main road you were overtaking some cars and there were quite a few inbetween.
> 
> If I see your car every day, you might end up spoiling it for me so go into town at a different time please


No problems mate, i will vary my times just to keep you on your toes, you won't get your "Morning Fix" for the rest of the week, i am off away for a few days back Friday night, car will be safely locked away in a secure car park.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

alastairw said:


> BTW, I agree with your concern over the colour on the bumpers compared to the metal work. In certain lights they definately look different. I have not discussed with my HPC yet - if you decide to let me know how you get on.


 I have noticed it on a lot of Nissans. While the color of the paint is the same, the underlying material is not the same color, so the color on top of the color is different. I think its most noticeable in white.


----------

